# Aquarium Art



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Son, had a big marine tank. He decided to get rid of it after many years. He built a beautiful cabinet for it with a top...but it was getting to be too much of a hassle to keep up with it, especially when he traveled for his job. And when they went on vacation, we would have to go over and check on it. 
He put an add in craig’s list for free aquarium set up. He gave it away to a twenty year old kid that was over the moon to get it.

In it’s place he made this...he emailed me and said, “should I paint it to look like driftwood or
stain it stain it to walnut to match the cabinet?” I said, “I donno.” this morning he emailed me. 
“Do you have any stain?” His Dad is running it over now.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nice. stain it to match.

but i would hang a pic of the dogs playing poker 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, he decided to do a driftwood finish. I think it looks nice, but, too much little stuff on the shelves, I suggested he do books display his hand carvings.
He made this out of 12” pine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just emailed my son to settle an arguement ...the head knot thinks it’s painted, not carved out...he thinks the fish
is painted two colors, I said the darker part behind the fish is shadows the lighter part is the grey wall behind the fish. I’m waiting for his response.
In the mean time I blew up the sculpture.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, here’s what I got back...


----------

